# How do we confirm a Insurance Comparison website is legit ?



## Demented

After being a victim of Identity Theft many years ago, (which took 5 years to finally resolve, so to speak) I'm extremely cautious of all things online; especially, as when I was a victim, the internet didn't exist and the term Identity Theft was unheard of.

However, whilst accessing Insurance Comparisons websites, I came across many I'd never heard of; which made me wonder, what's to stop fraudsters from setting up a Bogus Car Insurance or Comparison type website to harvest the personal details provided.

We'd be none the wiser unless we attempted to buy the best quote; even then, our money could still be taken and cover not even provided ?

Ensuring a web address is secure (by the presence of https at the beginning) doesn't actually prove it's legit.

How easy is it to acquire a secure website, what's the criteria that must be fulfilled ?

As motorist, we can askMID to confirm that our vehicles are Insured and also check to see whether a broker is legitimate at: https://register.fca.org.uk but how do we confirm a Insurance Comparison website is legit ?


----------



## Kerr

I would hope that the big price comparison companies make sure anyone on their site is legitimate. 

Surely they are all regulated and have to document that before they join?


----------



## Demented

Yeah, I’m aware genuine Comparison sites and the likes of GoCompare, Confused etc are probably regulated but what about the many less popular comparison websites ?

It’s so easy to stumble upon the various unknown Comparisons website in the pursuit of a cheaper quote; which, if fraudulent are probably not regulated and once the personal details are entered, it’s too late; as fraudsters have obtained enough details without having to rummage through bin bags.


----------



## Derek Mc

Demented said:


> Yeah, I'm aware genuine Comparison sites and the likes of GoCompare, Confused etc are probably regulated but what about the many less popular comparison websites ?
> 
> It's so easy to stumble upon the various unknown Comparisons website in the pursuit of a cheaper quote; which, if fraudulent are probably not regulated and once the personal details are entered, it's too late; as fraudsters have obtained enough details without having to rummage through bin bags.


I'd not go near them as the big ones seem to be in control of the best prices.


----------



## Kerr

I've not stumbled across any of these unknown websites, but automatically I wouldn't use them if I didn't have some trust.

I don't particularly like using the big sites either, but it's much easier than the old way. Remember the days of using the yellow pages and having to go over the same phone call countless times? :lol:


----------



## Demented

I too only use well know reputable Comparison websites or Insurance Companies/brokers etc but regardless, there appears to be no foolproof method of confirming whether an Insurance website is legit or not prior to entering personal details.

The following are just a few, either brokers or maybe Comparison websites, which in my mind are unheard of; I'm certainly not saying they are fraudulent, nor do they look dodgy either but how would we know ?

https://www.quotezone.co.uk/car-insurance

https://www.onesureinsurance.co.uk/car-insurance

https://www.mustard.co.uk/car-insurance/

https://www.quotegoat.com/car-insurance/

https://quote.insuro.co.uk/car-insurance/

https://bobatoo.co.uk/car-insurance/

Yeah, I remember the days of trawling through the Yellow Pages and Direct Line being the first to provide cover over the Phone; somewhere, I've still got a red telephone on rubber wheels, although not seen it for 20 years.


----------



## Darlofan

I stick to the 3 big ones, never heard of any of those you listed. Suppose you could say this about anything on the internet though. I've just ordered a load of drainage parts from a company I've never heard of. Website looks legit is quite a size, I did check address out too before ordering too. However, how easy is it to set up/clone a website and then start harvesting information?


----------



## Demented

Darlofan said:


> I stick to the 3 big ones, never heard of any of those you listed. Suppose you could say this about anything on the internet though. I've just ordered a load of drainage parts from a company I've never heard of. Website looks legit is quite a size, I did check address out too before ordering too. However, how easy is it to set up/clone a website and then start harvesting information?


But you didn't provide your Date of Birth ?

Also, when searching websites prior to making your order, you didn't input your personal details on a number of different websites; thus, you only provided your details to the one website when completing your order.

When making such orders, it's always suggested to ensure that "https" is displayed at the beginning of the website address and also a little padlock displayed adjacent to the address bar before entering any details but this isn't always so obvious, especially when using a smartphone and I don't even know how secure such a precaution is.

Yeah, it could happen on any website when providing card details but in those circumstances, a suspicious transaction can be identified on card or bank statements and the account holder is normally protected.

Also, aren't personal purchases, when paid for by card, only sent to the registered card holders address ?


----------



## Shiny

Check the FCA register :thumb:https://register.fca.org.uk/

All companies, not just Brokers, need to be registered. Comparison sites are a regulated activity.


----------



## Demented

Shiny said:


> Check the FCA register :thumb:https://register.fca.org.uk/
> 
> All companies, not just Brokers, need to be registered. Comparison sites are a regulated activity.


Yeah, I'd linked to the FCA in the first post but I believed they only listed Insurance Companies and Brokers, so a motorist can confirm a Policy is legit and it hasn't been bought from a bogus company; I never thought to check whether the FCA could confirmed the details of Insurance Comparison websites.

It does appear; from the list I posted earlier, one way or another, ALL are registered with the FCA:

Thanks to Shiny, there's our answer or more than likely, my answer; Insurance Comparison websites can be confirmed via the FCA:
https://register.fca.org.uk/ShPo_HomePage

However, although Comparison websites are a regulated industry; just like ghost brokers, this doesn't stop fraudsters from creating bogus websites for the sole purpose of harvesting Personal Data to commit Identity Theft; therefore, always best to use well known and establish online Brokers or Comparison websites; otherwise confirm a Company is registered with the FCA and if not; it's not worth the risk.


----------

